# getting the design from corel draw to rip software



## jiffyh64 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi
I have my design but don't know how to get it from coreldrawx3 to rip pro software. I sent it to the print epson2200, but it did not show up in rip software. Is there a place in corel to send it directly to rip program? If not how do you send it to the software? My cutter software is right in coreldraw I was hopong the rip software would have something along the same line. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
April Holder


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

You go to fie>print then seect Kiosk

then you go to properties and then advanced and set you kiosk printing info!

Hope this heps!


----------



## Jack Clements (Feb 27, 2008)

My rip software appears in the list of available printers....when you go to print your design, look at the printers that are available to send the job to.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Although it is not the same named RIP, the link to this YouTube page will provide you videos on how to use the software - YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.. It is basically the same exact software from the same company with some minor changes. This should help you get a better understanding of your software.

Mark


----------

